
Show HN: Twitch Writes a Novel – a community created novel for NaNoWriMo - adt2bt
https://www.twitch.tv/twitchnovel/
======
adt2bt
In the spirit of Twitch Plays Pokemon, I created an interactive app that uses
twitch chat to fill out a novel. It's set to pluck a word from the community
every 30 seconds and append it to the novel.

Happy to answer any questions about the creation process in the comments here.

